# Thieving oogle charlatans.



## Dirty Rig (Jul 9, 2009)

Just to put the word out, be on the look-out for a piece of shit oogle couple calling themselves "Puzzles" and "Shadow", whose real name is Marie. 

Boone and I happened across this couple and after mistaking them for legitimate, timid and new travellers, happily took them into our squat, showed them the best spots to spange, and shared our foot and 40's with. After our overly courteous and (unwise) generosity, they tore open Boone's pack while we were asleep, and stole a folder containing my crew-change guide, birth certificate, social security card, and a CD containing many of our pictures. Now, I know "never invite strangers into your squat", but should anybody come across these kids and give them a nice bloody nose and a black eye, tell 'em Dirty Rig sent ya. A 40 and a pack of cigarettes to anyone who delivers a nice thrashin' for me. Last seen in New Orleans en route to Pensecola.


----------



## bote (Jul 9, 2009)

bummer dude, amy easily identifiable tats or anything, since they might be going by different aliases?


----------



## Mouse (Jul 9, 2009)

yeah might wanna describe their looks more.


----------



## Dirty Rig (Jul 9, 2009)

Puzzles is tall, thin, and Italian-looking with a perpetual 5 o'clock shadow and short, curly hair. Shadow is short with shoulder-length dark hair, high cheekbones, and a cleft chin. They're a lot cleaner-looking than you'd expect from travellers, and are known to ride Greyhound busses when they get sick of waiting for a train for more than a day. Puzzles carries a large military-green leather duffel bag, and Shadow carries a Northface or LL Bean backpack. Last seen wearing matching green t-shirts.


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Jul 9, 2009)

Shitty! Sorry dirty rig, that sucks!


----------



## Dirty Rig (Jul 9, 2009)

Puzzles (the male) is around 22. Shadow (the female) is 19 years old. No obvious drug habits. Both are white, but Puzzles is of a darker complexion and may be mistaken for hispanic. I may have some photos of them, which I'll post as soon as I can get this roll of film developed. I'll keep looking for a myspace or something.

Thanks for keeping an eye out, fellas and gals. This deserves a beatdown of drunken proportions.


----------



## ianfernite (Jul 10, 2009)

If she tastes oogle blood so early, there will be no hope of stopping her.
So yeah, hopefully they head up your way, haha.


----------



## finn (Jul 10, 2009)

Try to be a little bit more exact on the height, that detail is a bit harder to disguise. Any accents or particulars about their act? A lot of cons will reuse lines and other stuff, since they don't like having to remember stuff that they just came up with.


----------



## Dirty Rig (Jul 10, 2009)

Both have pretty thick Southern accents. I believe one or both of them is from Alabama, I remember them mentioning. No obvious or apparent scars, jewelry, or patches. They're pretty keen on changing their clothes regularly that they get from drop-in centers, soup-kitchens, or other homebum hang-outs. They're a pretty lazy bunch and aren't too fond of flying signs, so they'll hang out on a corner in downtown and spange, usually using lines drawing attention to the fact that they're a "travelling couple". Most obvious physical characteristics are Shadow's small 5'2" build and cleft chin, and Puzzles 6'1" build and large nose. I'm struggling to come up with more physical descriptions, but Boone (condemnedtodrift) might be able to offer some more info. He was also a victim in this despicable act of ooglery. Come to think of it, he may have some photos of them on his cameras.


----------



## DeadGeneration (Jul 27, 2009)

Sorry to hear that dude. You should keep an eye out on that SS. Hopefully they aren't smart enough to steal your identity.


----------



## Dirty Rig (Jul 31, 2009)

If they want heaps of college debt and a couple warrants, they can HAVE my identity haha


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Jul 31, 2009)

I posted them on the IBRR's Burn Notice section. So, you just added a crew actively hunting them down. You have a prefereance on molars or wisdom teeth?


----------



## moe (Aug 1, 2009)

that sucks balls.
a 40 and ciggarettes sounds fucking good.

and just wondering, could they possibly have accounts here on stp...? lol


----------



## veggieguy12 (Aug 1, 2009)

Sent notice to pals in the SE, and I personally will have my eyes peeled when I'm back in FL in Oct. Would love to PM you asking for an address to mail you those things...
"despicable act of ooglery", haha.


----------



## marc (Aug 1, 2009)

i know puzzles i hopped a few trains with him. he tried stealing my friends weed and we threw him down and ran his pockets. we almost beat his ass but we just let him go. i ended up ditching him in pensacola around 8 months ago


----------



## condemnedtodrift (Aug 1, 2009)

Man, I hope I never piss anyone off on this forum. Thanks for the backup everybody. And you, Dirty, have the camera with their faces. Get that shit developed fool, and get yr ass up norf so as I can kick ya in the dupa


----------



## wartomods (Aug 1, 2009)

marc said:


> i know puzzles i hopped a few trains with him. he tried stealing my friends weed and we threw him down and ran his pockets. we almost beat his ass but we just let him go. i ended up ditching him in pensacola around 8 months ago



fuck that hobo clepto


----------



## Whiteyisacommiefaggot (Aug 15, 2009)

Hmm... This sounds like some cats I met in Portland a while ago. They tried to steal my guitar.
I'll tell you what, I'll keep an eye out and try my best to keep you posted.


----------



## drun_ken (Aug 18, 2009)

so whats the deal dirty? its been like 2 years...anyone ever get that pack of cigs and a 40?
ive never met em...but would love ta get a pack of cigs and a 40 in the mail...especially the 40 here in FL we only got quarties....


----------

